# Etisalat or Du



## marinavaleng (Jul 16, 2012)

I know maybe its asked million times but I just want to know the updated opportunities of this two companies. Which one is better for calling and texting international and local ? Which one is famous for giving free min. local or international.

Thnx in advance


----------



## Kirsty1 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm with du on the 100 plan! I get 100 international minutes, 100 national minutes, 50 International texts and 50 national texts! I also get 1 GB of data! I bought my own phone separately though! But I get all that for 100 AED a month! It serves me well, so far just go over my bill on national texts which don't cost a lot! I have no idea what Etisalat offer?? Hope this helps!


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kirsty1 said:


> I'm with du on the 100 plan! I get 100 international minutes, 100 national minutes, 50 International texts and 50 national texts! I also get 1 GB of data! I bought my own phone separately though! But I get all that for 100 AED a month! It serves me well, so far just go over my bill on national texts which don't cost a lot! I have no idea what Etisalat offer?? Hope this helps!


Thanks for the info....I'll be in Dubai in a few weeks and I think I'll get the same plan. Where did you get your phone? What kind of phone do you have? I have an iPhone and really want one when I get there.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just have your iphone unlocked before you come over though your carrier. 

No one tends to use their phone for international calls and you will quickly see that actually talking on the phone usually is limited, as it costs quite a bit. I dont know about you, but I used to talk 1200 to 1500 min on average a month at home on my phone. Texting is pretty much the standard through bbm or whatsapp, instead of actually smsing. You will be able to use skype on your phone to contact other peoples skypes, but I dont know/believe that skype works on a cell phone to directly call an international number. Maybe someone will jump in on that and let you know. 

Du or Etisilat are not that big of a difference as they are both sort of round about kind of government companies.... to make it look like there isnt a monopoly. But there is. Which is why the plans look VERY similar and are nearly the same price, and both will have some sort of promotion going when you sign up.


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Just have your iphone unlocked before you come over though your carrier.
> 
> No one tends to use their phone for international calls and you will quickly see that actually talking on the phone usually is limited, as it costs quite a bit. I dont know about you, but I used to talk 1200 to 1500 min on average a month at home on my phone. Texting is pretty much the standard through bbm or whatsapp, instead of actually smsing. You will be able to use skype on your phone to contact other peoples skypes, but I dont know/believe that skype works on a cell phone to directly call an international number. Maybe someone will jump in on that and let you know.
> 
> Du or Etisilat are not that big of a difference as they are both sort of round about kind of government companies.... to make it look like there isnt a monopoly. But there is. Which is why the plans look VERY similar and are nearly the same price, and both will have some sort of promotion going when you sign up.


My iPhone is through Verizon and doesn't have a SIM card. If I unlock it, will I still be able to use it in Dubai?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nope  Sorry. The UAE uses phones with sim cards. Maybe you can sell it and then pick up a phone that off amazon that is an international phone unlocked or just a att/tmobile and have it unlocked.


----------



## marinavaleng (Jul 16, 2012)

Kirsty1 said:


> I'm with du on the 100 plan! I get 100 international minutes, 100 national minutes, 50 International texts and 50 national texts! I also get 1 GB of data! I bought my own phone separately though! But I get all that for 100 AED a month! It serves me well, so far just go over my bill on national texts which don't cost a lot! I have no idea what Etisalat offer?? Hope this helps!


Thanks a lot for the info but I have a question. 1 Gb is included in100 aed as well ? If not how much do you pay for that. Is it post paid right ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Kirsty1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes one GB is included in the 100 AED! I'm not sure what you been by post paid! I pay I'm mine by direct debit every month, it automatically goes out of my bank! Or you can pay online, in store,over phone or at a DU machine in the malls


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Post-paid refers to the whole billing facility that you have access to. You use the service, they bill you and you pay by the due date (which is what you have incidentally). The other option would be pre-paid, wherein you buy credit/mins/data usage for a set amount which you in effect pre-pay and then have that balance to use up, once finished you buy again...


----------



## Kirsty1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ahh ok, makes sense! Cheers!


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Can anyone recommend somewhere to get the network lock on an iPhone 4s removed? I had huge problems getting my home carrier to do it and now my hubby needs his done I'd rather just pay instead!


----------



## Amirtx (Sep 5, 2011)

suzimack said:


> Can anyone recommend somewhere to get the network lock on an iPhone 4s removed? I had huge problems getting my home carrier to do it and now my hubby needs his done I'd rather just pay instead!


Just call your carrier and tell them you are moving. They'll unlock it for you.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

suzimack said:


> Can anyone recommend somewhere to get the network lock on an iPhone 4s removed? I had huge problems getting my home carrier to do it and now my hubby needs his done I'd rather just pay instead!


Just get it over here and then go to one of the 'phonos'/well known cell shops in the malls. (City Center, Mall of the Emirates etc..) they'll do it for you, not sure about the charges. Would recommend going to a well known established company.


----------

